# Center cut Vs. offset



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

Yep, the center cut bow does not require additional archers paradox for the arrow to wrap around the bow. What kind of bow are you shooting? Traditional bows, shot off the shelf, require weaker arrows because they are usually not center cut. I imagine if you could launch an arrow, with the force perfectly aligned to the line of the arrow, stiffness would not matter. You would only be concerned with compression.


----------



## ButchD (Nov 11, 2006)

Hey,
The prevailing wisdom, which you should freely question, is that a bow set up to true centershot, is somewhat less forgiving than a bow set up slightly outside of centershot, which uses a plunger. Why is a stiffer shaft important to you? Weight?


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

need - 

Olympic recurves are cut well past center for a number of reasons:

1. Allows the use of arrows from ultra thin target arrows like X-10s to super-fat line-cutters.
2. Allows more tuning options once a given arrow is chosen.
3. Allows effective use of a plunger (you want at least 1/8" of plunger travel for it to do it's job).

While you can set an Olympic bow to true center shot or past, most people don't (or rather, choose arrows so they don't have to). Paradox is initially induced by string roll off the fingers, setting an offset enhances (adds to) that paradox (with or without the use of a plunger) and that additional flexing helps to dampen minor release inconsistencies. 

Seems like these days, a lot of shooters are TUNING their arrow to act slightly stiff, as it seems to make them slightly more forgiving (empirical evidence). Note that I said ACT slightly stiff, which may or may not mean the same as BE slightly stiff. A few opinions on that one.

There are probably more detailed explanations out there, but that one pretty much sums it up.

Viper1 out.


----------



## Sanford (Jan 26, 2009)

I assume you are using a Dynamic Spine Calc. "Cut" here refers to the bow's shelf cut and not the arrow alignment. "Center" cut will always still offset the arrow (no versus here), as the arrow will sit completely outboard of center - has to sit to the side of center. Yes, a bow cut-to-center will require a stiffer spine than a bow cut-before-center, but any adjustment will have to be away from center, requiring a weaker spine, assuming bow is not past center cut and the wall adjustment can allow the arrow to be brought closer to center.


----------



## Greg Bouras (Nov 17, 2006)

For Easton Aluminum shafts. static spine is a strong function of OD with a lesser role being played by wall thickness. One the other hand durability and weight iare a strong function of wall thickness. 

One primary reason for using a stiffer aluminum arrow is increased OD. Larger holes in the paper are advantageous to touching the line. This is not always true though. The group I shoot with uses this rule for calling my arrows. "When in doubt, it's out!


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

I was wondering because my friend bought a bunch of 1916 and 1918 shafts for me but their too stiff without heavy tips. I guess Ill just use screw-in field points.


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

The simplest answer to the original question is yes, but the practical effect can't give one arrow size of difference in dynamic spine.


----------



## Borderbows (Apr 4, 2009)

if you set up the arrow to be bisected by the string at brace height, and you also have button movement then in effect you can have a setup that touches the non-convetional side of centre... Though if the arrow flies true, with what ever tuning method you choose, then is this wrong....

The *theory* goes that stiff arrows set closer to centre should straighten out quicker in flight, since the arrow is stiffer...


----------

